# Conversor A/D simple rampa



## tLaM (Mar 10, 2012)

Hola que tal! Es la primera ves que publico un tema  Necesito de su ayuda. Debo hacer un conversor A/D simple rampa; ya tengo el circuito, "teoricamente" funciona, la parte donde estoy estancada es al pasar la salida del conversor a un contador para tranferirlo a un par de displays de 7 segmentos. Les dejo el diagrama del conversor y mi simulacion. GRacias











P.d. La primera parte del circuito consta de un lm35 un amplificador lineal


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 10, 2012)

Hola tLaM

Es mejor y más rápida la ayuda si adjuntas el archivo que se genera con tu simulador.
De otro modo tendría que hacer el circuito basado en la imagen que adjuntaste y eso me tomaría más tiempo.
Comprime ese archivo y adjúntalo como xxx.rar o xxx.zip.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## tLaM (Mar 11, 2012)

Bueno, les dejo la simulacion en proteus. Espero puedan ayudarme, ya llevo una semana tratando de solucionarlo y no puedo :/ gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 11, 2012)

Hola tLaM

En tu circuito es necesario agregar unos generadores de pulsos y otras cosas.
Por ejemplo: donde tienes un interruptor para descargar C2 en el generador de rampa hay que agregar un 4066 el cual es un interruptor electrónico. A este 4066 hay que inyectarle un generador de pulsos para que cierre y abra digamos cada segundo. De este modo se generará la rampa cada segundo y abrirá la compuerta NAND de 3 entradas que tienes en tu circuito.
En este caso no se requiere NAND de 3 entradas sino NAND de 2 entradas. Por una de sus entradas conectas la salida del comparador y por la otra un generador de pulsos de digamos 1KHz.

Mientras la señal Gate sea alta los pulsos del generador de 1KHz pasarán a la salida y serán contados por los 74LS190. cuando esta señal Gate se haga baja ya no pasarán esos pulsos. En ese instante hay que pasar la información en las Q’s de los 74LS190 a las salidas de los 73LS293 por medio de su entrada Clock.

Te faltaría ajustar el voltaje de referencia (Vref) y la frecuencia de los generadores de pulsos para que en los Display’s aparezca la lectura del LM35.
Tambien hay que agregar los decodificadores BCD a 7 segmentos que estás utilizando en tu esquema.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## tLaM (Mar 13, 2012)

Hola, primero que nada gracias, pero aun no logro encontrar la frecuencia adecuada para que el circuito tome el muestreo adecuado. Solo una pregunta mas, ya lo simulaste por completo para ver si logra hacer la conversión? Porque en cuestiones de diseño aun tengo muchas ideas y ninguna me funciona :/


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 14, 2012)

Hola tLaM

Bueno hay varias cosas por mejorar en tu circuito:
A-- El Amp. Oper. LM741 No es el adecuado para ese tipo de proyectos, es mejor el CA3140 o similar, analiza sus hojas de datos de ellos.

B-- En lugar de los interruptores que tienes en tu circuito original utiliza un 4066, o un 2N7000 o similar, analiza las hojas de datos del 2N7000.

C-- En el circuito donde conformas la señal del LM35, reemplaza los LM741 por CA3140. Debes tener en cuenta que el LM35 según sus hojas de datos da 10mV por grado centígrado (°C) así que en 25°C debe dar 25mV. En esto debes basar tus cálculos para conformar esos mV. Que van hacia el comparador.

D-- Tienes que agregar unos osciladores de frecuencia variable a tu circuito. Los puedes hacer con el 555.
Uno de ellos se le debe poder ajustar el ancho de pulso ya que el generador de rampa requiere un pulso positivo de muy corta duración.

Fíjate en los circuitos que te adjunto:
Al generador de rampa agrégale un oscilador de frecuencia y ancho de pulso variables. El pulso positivo debe poder ajustarse en el rango de 1 microsegundo.
En el circuito que te adjunto, la frecuencia del Cp es 5Hz y el Duty Cycle es 1%, esto es, el pulso positivo es del 1% de 5Hz. Pero se requiere más angosto.
Con este pulso Positivo se cierra el 2N7000 entre Drain y Source con lo que se descarga el capacitor, cuando la señal en el Gate es baja el 2N7000 se abre y el capacitor empieza a cargarse generando la rampa.
Analiza el generador de rampa que te adjunto y compáralo con tu circuito para que definas lo que hay qué mejorar en tu circuito.

En el otro circuito que te adjunto ya viene el comparador. Observa que la señal llamada Gate es un pulso Positivo y su anchura depende de la posición de potenciómetro que se ve en el Circuito.
Aquí es donde hay que trabajar mucho. Fíjate: si el LM35 está marcando 25 en los Display’s se debe ver un 25... Cierto ??.
Así que en ese ancho de pulso solo deben caber 25 pulsos para ser contador por los contadores del sistema de los Display’s.
Eso lo pretendes lograr con la compuerta NAND de tu circuito original.
O sea la señal Gate(Puerta) digamos abre la NAND para que pasen pulsos del otro Oscilador.

Crees poder continuar para hacer los osciladores y los cambios que te recomiendo ??.

Tú preguntas en tu mensaje:
Ya lo simulaste por completo para ver si logra hacer la conversión?
Sí, efectivamente ya lo simulé pero el resultado lo da en otro “idioma” esto es porque las partes de que consta tu circuito: generador de rampa, comparador, acondicionador de mV del LM35, osciladores, no están debidamente calculados.

Te recomiendo algo:
Vamos a suponer que el LM35 está en 25. Serían 250mV en su salida.
A la salida del primer Amp. Oper. Tendríamos -2.250V. Puesto que se amplifican por 10 y se invierten.
A la salida del segundo amplificador tendríamos 2.250V. puesto que este Amp. Oper. Solo está como inversor.
Estos 2.250V. llegan a la entrada positiva del comparador así que cuando su entrada negativa llegue a ese nivel su salida cambiará. Como en esa entrada negativa del comparador estamos metiendo una rampa positiva el ancho del pulso en su salida dependerá de que tan rápido o lento suba esa rampa. Debería de ser de un 25, lo que sea micro, mili o segundos.
En ese ancho de pulso deben caber solo 25 pulsos del generador cuyos pulsos van a ser contados por los contadores.
O un múltiplo, claro, para que su sistema tenga una mejor resolución.

Así que hay que agarrar lápiz y papel y empezar a calcular las partes de que consta tu circuito.
De cualquier forma aquí estoy para ayudarte en lo que pueda.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

